# Fogger storage



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

I am about to put my foggers into storage. Is it a good idea to empty out any remaining fog juice ? run cleaner through them?

Krough


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I have heard you should never leave it dry...It keeps the hoses and stuff from shrinking. I keep mine half full year round, and I have never had any trouble.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

When I pack mine away, I always leave whatever juice didn't get used in the reservoir. I emptied out one year, and the fogger I emptied out didn't work the next year. The pump or one of the hoses got clogged up and I couldn't get it to clean out.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I've always read that they should be stored with fluid in the reservoir. Here's an interesting article that I just came across yesterday about fogger storage and repair.>>>>>

http://www.deathappeal.com/projects/fogger_repair/fogger_repair.htm


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

CRAP! I was worried about leaving juice in the fogger for fear it would gum up!! we poured it all back in the bottle it came in! good thing it's only been a month, tomorrow morning I'll test both foggers and fill them half full...


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Another "Unpleasant" surprise I had was a brand new fogger that wasn't working. As I've bought four new ones this year, I'm going to fill them all and run them before I store them away.I think the new unworking one might have seized up from lack of fluid before I even bought it.


----------



## mike (Dec 24, 2005)

When it comes time to store my fog machines, I hate that time, I run some cleaner thru first, then i run fog juice back thru till it fogs for a minute. The cleaner may not be needed for all your foggers but mine run 4-5 hours a night all month and i think it helps. Which ever way you do it, just make sure you have enough juice to keep them from drying out. Can't have too much fog.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

"Can't have too much fog."

Amen to that Mike, lol.


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

*Fogger Cleaning*

I usually dump what fog juice I dont use back into the container it came out of. Then I plug in my fogger and run all the left over juice out so the line is dry. After that I run alittle tap water through the fogger to clean the line out steams alittle I dump that let it dry and Im good. I have done it that way with all my foggers for years and never had a problem. After Halloween as a part of the process above I also take my foggers appart for a complete cleaning. Just my 2 cents on the subject.


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

BobC said:


> I usually dump what fog juice I dont use back into the container it came out of. Then I plug in my fogger and run all the left over juice out so the line is dry.


As do I but I have had failures the next season.



Bobc said:


> After Halloween as a part of the process above I also take my foggers appart for a complete cleaning. Just my 2 cents on the subject.


I'd like to know what kind of foggers you are using. I have a few of the 'liteFx" models and so far two have siezed up on me or just plain quit. I've yet to see any of these (sub 700W types) that can be reasonably dismantled for cleaning/repair and reassembled. If you have any info on this I'd sure appreciate it.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

http://www.deathappeal.com/projects/fogger_repair/fogger_repair.htm


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I finf that it doesn't hurt to breakl them out a time or during the off season.
Kinda gets me thinking of the screaming and laughing just around the corner.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

The idea behind storing them with fluid in them is to keep the rubber seals from drying out.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Vlad said:


> The idea behind storing them with fluid in them is to keep the rubber seals from drying out.


I agree completely


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I leave my foggers full. That way I can plug them in and run them at a moments notice.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hauntiholik said:


> I leave my foggers full. That way I can plug them in and run them at a moments notice.


But it never freezes in your garage, right?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

"That way I can plug them in and run them at a moments notice"

I'm smiling here thinking of reasons that would call for fog at a moments notice off season............................


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> But it never freezes in your garage, right?


I store the three of them in my basement so they will not freeze.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Oh come on Vlad...once in awhile you've got to run them ust to make sure they still work. I mean you wouldn't leave your car sitting idle for 11 months of the year so why leave perfectly good foggers in storage. Besides, I've grown to like the smell!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hauntiholik said:


> Oh come on Vlad...once in awhile you've got to run them ust to make sure they still work. I mean you wouldn't leave your car sitting idle for 11 months of the year so why leave perfectly good foggers in storage. Besides, I've grown to like the smell!


This is another reason why I store mine full. I take them out once after the winter is over and again about a month before Halloween. If they're not going to work, I want to know about it in advance.

Plus, the year I did empty them out, I had two that didn't work the next year.


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

I bought an expensive one (VEI V-950) last year and left it full when I put it away. I hope I don't have any problems with it this year. I'm probably going to buy a few "cheapies" this year for a couple of new ideas.


----------



## Slarti (May 18, 2006)

I've done different things over the years and had varying results. I have one semi expensive fogger that I always kept about half full and test a few times a year and it's always worked perfectly. 

I had a mid-price one that was stored half full and gunked up and died within two years, and the two cheapies I bought last fall seem to be headed down the same path.

Funny stoy about those "tests:" Hubby was at the gym when I decided to test the foggers. I did it in the garage with the door up, and with two foggers running I quickly had fog billowing out the door. He came home and freaked out halfway down the street -- he thought the house was on fire! Needless to say, I wasn't too popular that evening.


----------

